# installation: bei monitor-auswahl hängt sich linux auf



## nils11 (22. März 2002)

ahoi,

ich hab wieder n tolles problem: momentan bin ich bei der suse linux 7.3 pro-installation schon so weit, dass ich den bildschirm wählen muss. doch egal, was ich wähle: der pc bleibt immer stehen  . 
soll heißen: der mauszeiger lässt sich nicht bewegen, und ich muss reseten.
und das tollste: der pc ist neu, und ohne betriebssystem. nun sitzt ich da, und bekomm den kram nicht hin  . bitte helft mir.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (22. März 2002)

Versuche das ganze mal mit einer manuellen Installation über Text-Modus. Nach der Installation kannst Du mittels *sax2* Deine Monitorkonfiguration, sprich Grafik, Monitor usw. noch ausführen.

Solltest Du hier noch probleme bekommen, dann such Dir über einen anderen Rechner die benötigten Treiber Deiner GraKa (=Grafikkarte ) und eventuell noch Monitortreiber. Es scheint aber an der GraKa zu liegen.


----------



## nils11 (22. März 2002)

*öhm...*

öhm, könntest du mir bitte nochmal schritt für schritt erklären, wie ich das im textmodus mache, und was ich da genau eingeben muss  .


----------



## Cypher (23. März 2002)

*take yast1*

Yast2 ist ehrlich gesagt nicht das wahre, mach es lieber mit yast1. Im normal Fall kannst du dies gleich auswählen, wenn du von der Bootfähigen CD startest. 

Hast du den keine Bücher zu SuSE Linux 7.3?
Falls du die Profversion hast, dann müsste doch ein Referenzbuch mitdabei sein, dass ist doch ziemlich gut.

HTH


----------



## nils11 (23. März 2002)

*also...*

also, ich habe erstmal ohne x11 die installation abgeschlossen, und arbeite im text-modus.
von dort aus wollt ich nun sax2 starten, um den kram nachträglich zu konfigurieren. doch wenn ich sax2 starten will, sehe ich nur nen schwarzen bildschirm, und n paar grüne streifen.

das referezbuch kann man übrigens getrost vergessen. da steht nur müll drin. da ist sogar die bedienungsanleitung meines toasters besser. jedenfalls was die installation angeht.


----------



## Cypher (23. März 2002)

Wenn sax2 nicht geht, dann versuchs mal mit dem normalen sax da müsste es doch klappen. Wird deine Hardware eigentlich unterstützt? Aber im Normalfall müsste es doch klappen.


----------



## nils11 (24. März 2002)

*äh...*

hm, wenn ich sax starte, zeigt mir der monitor an "OUT OF RANGE". und dann irgendwelche khz-werte  .


----------



## Cypher (24. März 2002)

Out of Range, beudeutet normal, zumindest bei Monitoren, dass du entweder zu hohe Auflösung oder zu hohe Herz eingestellt hast.

schau mal deine Konfigurationen in der Datei an.
müsste bei dir glaube ich hier liegen.

/etc/X11/XF86Config 

ggf. musst du sie deinem Monitor anpassen. Die Daten musst du selber wissen. Ich kenne dein Montior ja nicht. 

schau dir mal 
Section "Monitor"
und
Section "Screen" 
an.

so ich hoffe mein Input war richtig,... bin halt nach ner langen Compuerabstinenz wieder zurückgekehrt und muss mich erst an die vielen 'Neuerungen' gewöhnen 

Linux hat jedenfalls große fortschritte gemacht, deswegen denke ich, dass du das schon hinkriegst


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. März 2002)

*hmmm* Das was Cypher da anspricht ist in der Tat keine schlechte Idee. Da stehen die Refreshraten und die Auflösungen drin (in den Sektionen Monitor und Screen).

OUT OF RANGE steht eigentlich für Bildwiederholfrequenzen der Monitore. Also solltest Du da mal genauer gucken und das Handbuch mit den technischen Daten Deines Monitors aufschlagen damit Du die richtigen Werte eingibst.


----------



## nils11 (24. März 2002)

> /etc/X11/XF86Config - No such file or Directory found...


 ...

scheint irgendwie auch nicht der richtige befehl zu sein  .


----------



## Cypher (24. März 2002)

War ja von mir auch nur eine Vermutung, dass es in diesem Verzeichniss sich befindet. 

Bei mir lag es jedenfalls damals dort.

Musst halt nachschauen wo es sich bei dir befindet, ich kann ja schließlich dein System nicht kennen.

ah, wie hast du das eigentlich aufgerufen?
Doch wohl mit less oder more z.B.

more /etc/X11/XF86Config

ob das Verzeichniss bei dir so heißt, kann ich ja schlecht wissen.

HTH


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. März 2002)

Soweit ich weis ist es in diesem Verzeichnis. Ich benutze SuSE 7.2 und da befindet es sich dort.
Mach einfach mal *find / -name XF86Config -print * dann kannst Du danach suchen lassen.


----------



## nils11 (25. März 2002)

*hm...*

hm, es gibt eine gute und eine schlechte nachricht.

die gute: er findet 2 sachen.

1.) /tmp/sax2-1129/XF86Config
2.) /tmp/sax2-1132/XF86Config

die schlechte: bei beiden erscheint die meldung "Permission Denied", wenn ich sie aufrufen möchte  .


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. März 2002)

Die sind auch nichzt zum Aufrufen sondern zum editieren gedacht!


----------



## nils11 (25. März 2002)

*ups...*

ups, *nochlinux-newbieist* ;-) .

und wie editiere ich die, b.z.w., was muss ich dort editieren ???


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. März 2002)

Was man editieren muss findest Du weiter oben (wegen Monitor usw.) und wie? Das machst Du per *vi*. Einfach auf der Shell 
vi DATEI_DIE_DU_EDITIEREN_WILLST
eingeben und ausführen!


----------



## nils11 (25. März 2002)

*also...*

also: der befehl funktionierte wunderbar. allerdings habe ich ich in keiner der beidne dateien irgendetwas gefunden, was auf dne monitor, etc., hinweist.
oder haben diese eintragungen irgendwelche speziellen namen ???


----------



## Cypher (25. März 2002)

müsste eigentlich Section "Screen" heißen. Dort kannst du andere Informationen finden, wie z.b:
Driver
Device
Monitor 
und paar andere Kleinigkeiten.

Ach noch ein kleiner Tipp. Ließ dir ne Bedinungsanleitung für den Editior vi durch, sonst tauchen hier noch fragen auf wie: Wie editiere ich damit? oder wie speichere ich meine Änderung? 

Falls du garnicht weiter kommst, dann setzt mal diese Datei als Anhang hier zum Download.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. März 2002)

Mir ist gerade etwas aufgefallen:
Die Dateien die in /tmp/sax... sind, das sind nicht die benötigten Konfigurationen. Eigentlich müsste in /etc/X11 die Datei XF86Config vorhanden sein in dem Du auch die Einträge findest die wir angesprochen haben.
Dazu gleich mal eine Frage: Hast Du auch die X11 Server installiert? Oder einer der beiden KDE (KDE1 o. KDE2, naheliegender)?
Wenn ja, dann versuche über yast (einfach in der Shell yast) mal die KDE-Serie zu installieren und die benötigten Verknüpfungen aufzulösen (sollte er bei anklicken von Auflösen von alleine machen).
Wenn dann alles installiert ist, dann solltest Du auch die Konfig-File finden, wenn nicht, dann rufe sax oder sax2 auf um diese zu erstellen.

Nächste Möglichkeit: Nachdem alles installiert ist, versuche mittels yast unter yast->Administration des Systems ->Hardware in System integrieren->Maus konfigurieren die Maus noch richtig einzustellen. Danach wieder sax oder sax2 aufrufen und die Einstellungen an Deinem Grafik-System vornehmen. Bei sax2 frägt er noch nach ob die 3D Beschleunigung aktiviert werden soll. Das beantwortest Du vorerst mal mit no, kann man später immernoch nachholen.

Als letztes kann ich Dir nur noch die Updates von XFree86 von SuSE anbieten die man auf den Support-Seiten von SuSE findet. Da ist auch eine Installationsanweisung soweit ich mich nicht täusche, dann sollte es endgültig funktionieren, wenn nicht, dann poste bitte Deine Hardware (vor allem Grafikkarte, Monito, Maus)


----------



## nils11 (25. März 2002)

*ok...*

ok, vielen dank für die ausführliche anleitung. ich werde veruchen, es noch heute abend hinzubekommen. wenn nicht probier ich es morgen.

aber nochmal zu deinen fragen: 

xserver: ich glaube nein.

kde: ja.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. März 2002)

XSERVER brauchst Du zum benutzen von X11. Braucht auch KDE! Aber:

Viel Glück dabei


----------



## nils11 (26. März 2002)

*hm...*

hm, irgendwie finde ich in yast nicht die funktion, wo ich kde installieren kann.

by the way: was muss ich eingeben, um im textmodus ne cdrom öffnen zu können ???


----------



## Cypher (26. März 2002)

*g

Steht in jedem Buch bzw. Anleitung drinen. Lesen sollte man schon, wenn man sich mit Linux auseinandersetzen will.

Aber hier ist mal der Befehl:

mount /cdrom

um jetzt in das Laufwerk wechseln zu können, einfach den folgenden Befehl eingeben.

cd /cdrom

HTH


----------



## nils11 (26. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Cypher _
> *
> Steht in jedem Buch bzw. Anleitung drinen. Lesen sollte man schon, wenn man sich mit Linux auseinandersetzen will.
> *


 ...

tja, schade nur, dass sich fast das gesamte buch nur auf die grafische oberfläche bezieht, die ich noch nicht benutzen kann, wie du sicherlich schon bemerkt hast.


----------



## Cypher (26. März 2002)

Sorry, Konsolenbefehle sind Standardinput in jedem Linuxbuch


----------



## Cypher (26. März 2002)

Ok, dass war jetzt vielleicht zu allgemein formuliert. Aber wie ich oben gelesen habe, benutzt du SuSE 7.3 die Professional edition.

Da müssen Einsteiger bzw. Umsteigerbücher dabei sein. Die sich NICHT nur auf KDE bzw Gnome beziehen. Ich nehme einfach mal an, dass du bis jetzt noch nicht sehr viel in den Büchern geblättert hast, sonst hättest du es gesehn. Falls doch dann hast du es 'überblättert'.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (26. März 2002)

Okay, kleine Anleitung für das KDE System

1. yast starten
2. Paketverwaltung (Update, Installation, Anfragen) auswählen
3. Konfigurationen laden auswählen
4. SuSE KDE System auswählen (mit Leertaste)
5. Hinzufügen
6. Installation starten

Ein kleiner Tipp den Cypher auch schon gemacht hat: Lese die Bücher die Du über Linux hast. Besorge Dir notfalls noch ein paar (gibt's in jeder größeren Bücherei massenweise davon). Ansonsten kann ich Dir die Linkliste von Cypher und mir empfehlen. Diese findest Du bei den OS-Tutorials


----------



## nils11 (26. März 2002)

*so...*

ok, letzter versuch, dass teil zum laufen zu bringen  .


----------



## nils11 (26. März 2002)

*...*

also: als ich die pakete installieren wollte, kam mittendrin auf einmal n schwarzer bildshcirm, und die show war vorbei.

deshalb wollte ich hiermit nur mitteilen, dass ich erstmal NICHT mehr versuchen werde, linux zu installieren. denn ich sitze nun seit 6 tagen daran, das teil halbwegs zum laufen zu bringen, und schaffe es immernoch nicht  .

ich weiß zwar, dass ihr euch viel mühe gegeben habt, mir zu helfen, aber es kann einfach nicht der sinn der sind der sache sein, dass man eine woche braucht, um die grafische oberfläche zu installieren  .

außerdem habe ich jetzt seit einer woche den neuen pc, auf den ich nun 2 monate sehnsüchtig gewartet hab, und möchte daran endlich arbeiten.

deshalb: wie lautet der deinstallationsbefehl für linux  ??? 

p.s.: von deinstallation steht nun wirklich nix in den büchern.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (26. März 2002)

Och Schade! Aber irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht so wirklich! Es kann nicht sein, das er bei der Installation über YaST plötzlich abbricht.

Naja, dann eben nicht.
Zur Deinstallation: Mit DOS-Bootdisk starten, fdisk aufrufen, Partitionen löschen, fdisk /mbr ausführen zum Master Boot Record leeren oder einfach neues OS (z.B. Win2k) installieren. Trotzdem fdisk /mbr ausführen


----------



## Naj-Zero (26. März 2002)

von deinstallation steht zwar nichts in den handbüchern, aber in der cd-hülle, da steht bei mir wies geht, da kannste auch mal nachschaun :>


----------



## nils11 (26. März 2002)

*...*

@digi: ich kapier es auch nicht, aber auf einmal warder bildschirm schwarz. keine ahnung, warum :rollyes: .

@naj-zero: stimmt, auf die idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen %) .


----------



## nils11 (28. März 2002)

*na toll...*

na toll, nu hab ich mit fdisk sämtliche partitionen gelöscht und dann neu gebootet. dann wollte ich von cd booten, um win zu installieren. aber irgendwie will er nur linux booten und gibt mir dann ne fehlermeldung, dass der kernel schrott ist oder so. was soll das denn nu wieder ???


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. März 2002)

Auch an fdisk /mbr gedacht?
Hast Du eine Bootbare CD drin (Win98 SE (glaub nich), Win2k, WinNT)?


----------



## nils11 (28. März 2002)

*hm...*

neien, an mbr habe ich nicht gedacht  .

ich hab ne win xp-cd, und die ist ganz sicher bootfähig.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. März 2002)

Jo, das sollte sie sein! Also, fdisk /mbr ausführen und dann sollte es gehen!


----------



## Cypher (28. März 2002)

moin,

was noch möglich ist, dass du die Partitionen gelöscht hast. 
Aber noch keine neuen Partitionen für Windows erstellt hast. Kann das sein? 
Nachdem du die Partition für Windows mit der Bootdiskette erstellt hast, musst du diese noch formatieren. Sonst kannste nichts drauf installieren.

Wie digi schon sagte, musst du um lilo komplett zu löschen fdisk /mbr ausführen. Das schreibt deinen Master Boot Record neu. So wird dann auch lilo verschwinden. 
Ach und vergiss nicht dein BIOS umzustellen, dass er von der CD als erstes bootet 

HTH


----------



## nils11 (28. März 2002)

*äh ja...*

also: ich hab das bios so eingestellt, dass es als erstes von cd booten soll. macht es aber nicht. stattdessen startet er linux. dass heißt: er versucht es. denn ich bekommen n haufen meldungen. diese z.b.:

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:01

FAT: Unable to read boot sector

hda1: Bad access: Block=XX, count=XX

end_request: I/O error, dev 03:01 (hda), sectorXX


und dann kann ich nix machen. auch nix mit der tastatur eingeben.

was die partitionen angeht: ja, hab alles gelöscht, aber noch keien für win gemacht  .

meinst du die bootdiskette von linux oder windows ???


----------



## Cypher (28. März 2002)

moin,

also du startest mit der bootdiskette von windows,... musst aber vorher wieder im bios angeben, dass er vom diskettenlaufwerk zu erst booten soll. Dann kommst du in den alt-bekannten msdos-modus.

hier gibts du ein 'fdisk /mbr'
Als Ausgabe sollte nichts erscheinen. Du musst natürlich eine Bootdiskette haben, auf der sich fdisk befindet. Also am besten eine von win98 nehmen, ich glaube da müsste es drauf sein.

Hast du das gemacht, dann müsste lilo nun ganz weg sein. Eine kleine Erläuterung zu deiner Fehlermeldung die du bekommst, wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann bedeutet das, dass du die linux-partitionen bereits gelöscht hast. Aber lilo befindet sich im mbr. Kannst du also nur mit 'fdisk /mbr' entfernen. Denn so versucht lilo deine Linux-Partition zu laden, diese existiert aber nicht mehr. Also kann er auch nichts mehr booten, da kein OS vorhanden ist.

Egal, jedenfalls erstellst du mit fdisk deine Windowspartition. Hast du das erledigt. Dann musst du diese neu erstellten Partitionen natürlich formatieren. Dies geht z.B. mit : 'format c:'
HAst du mehrere Laufwerke erstellt, so musst du format d:, format e: usw. auch ausführen.

Hast du deine Windowspartitionen formatiert, dann einfach neustarten. Im bios wieder einstellen, dass er von der CD booten soll. Deine Windows CD einlegen und nun müsste alles wieder laufen, wie gehabt.

Funktioniert es immer noch nicht, dann hast du wahrscheinlich was falsch gemacht.

HTH


Noch ein kleiner Zusatz: Vergiss nicht die neuen Einstellungen im BIOS abzuspeichern


----------



## nils11 (28. März 2002)

*hm...*

hm, ich hab keine windows-bootdisk. kann man die irgendwie erstellen ???


----------



## Cypher (28. März 2002)

*bootdisk.de*

hi,

schau mal auf http://www.bootdisk.de

Ich glaube da müsstest du fündig werden.

Viel Glück! bei deiner Windows installation


----------



## nils11 (28. März 2002)

*danke...*

danke. mal schauen, ob ich es heute noch schaffe. und wenn nicht isses auch nicht so schlimm. ich hab ja 2 wochen ferien   .


----------



## Cypher (28. März 2002)

...na dann könntest du die 2 Wochen Ferien nutzen und mit Linux rumspielen 

Achja, falls du nicht weißt wie man mit Fdisk umgeht, dann solltest du dir das Howto im OS-Tutorials von Avariel durchlesen 

have phun


----------



## nils11 (28. März 2002)

*hehe...*

ne, erstmal will ich n pc haben, der endlich läuft. linux kommt dann erst später.

danke für den tipp. werd ich machen.


----------



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

*juhu...*

juhu, win xp läuft. zwar noch ohne internet, aber das kommt noch  .

ich danke euch allen für die geduldige hilfe !!! das richtet sich vor allem an CYPHER und DIGI  !!!


----------

